# Whats does DTP stand for?



## Kevin Davies (Apr 6, 2020)

I looked but was unable to find the answer here. If someone could enlighten this new guy, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm sure it stands for lots of thing, but round here problem Duo Temp Pro - a model from sage/breville


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Down to paaarrrttyy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takara11 (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't Try Pods


----------

